# Cove router bit burns



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm about to give up trying to cut coves into the faces of picture frames. I have used both oak and ash with about the same results on each spcies. I have tried different rates of feed, tried being careful not to stop the feed during the cut. I have tried to make very shallow cuts and increasing the bit height as little as .015" between cut. I still get little burn spots, along the length of the cut and they do not sand out without a whole lot of effort. It may be that the bit is of poor quality. The burning began from the get go. I made need to change the speed of the router, haven't tried that, the bit is about 1.750" in diameter by the way. Any ideas or should I change to a design that does not employ a cove cut in the face?

Jerry
Colorado City, TX


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!
IMHO:
In most of cases , decrease RPM , increase feed rate to avoid burns.
your bit might be not sharp enought to.
Try a medium diamond flat sharpener on *flat side* with oil or white spirit,
finish with fine diamond sharpener and try again.
(Just run the stone flat on flat,couting to keep sides egal.)

Regards


----------



## Steve B. (Mar 4, 2012)

Jerry - there was a similar posting on Router Forums a couple years ago. Try this: http://www.routerforums.com/router-...router-bit-sizes-variable-speed-settings.html


----------

